# Switching to raw



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well I decided to make the leap to raw. Beemer has been balking at eating the kibble. I thought by changing formula it would be better. He would eat it if i sprinkled it on the floor, but that's was not a permanent solution. At the pet store, tried all different types of bowls and for whatever reason he was skittish as soon as any of the bowls were set down. As soon as they put down some of the freeze-dried pre-made food, he ate it without any problems. 

I've also been concerned about their teary eyes. They get filtered water at home, but doubtful at daycare, so I thought I'd look into changing their food to help. So we are going with pre-made at this point because I don't have the time to be able to do all the work myself (I don't even cook for myself). But, we have begun the transition. Decided to go with Stella & Chewy's (not cheap) but I think they didn't like the food of the larger bags of orijen/acana at the end of the bags, so not that much more compared to the 5lbs bags. And since he did well with it at the store, figured we might as well go with it. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your dogs will love it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent.. It's my next task!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am really eager to make this leap too, I don't know why I am finding it so difficult. I just bought a big bag of kibble. maybe when it is done we'll take the plunge. Let us know how it goes please.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It took me a while....have this natural recoil from raw meat not in a dish. Am ok with their tripe now, but I manically wash the kitchen floor after chicken wings and lamb ribs. Can't abide raw meat dragged round the home. But thus far it's working fine.......and more importantly my dogs are happy and healthy and adore their food. Max delicately nibbles away at his.....Miss Phoebe gulps hers down because the quicker she can down hers the more chance she has to steal Max,s. However, Mummy is wise to this fact and is always there to intervene! Am going to leave a big lump of meat tomorrow. See if it slows her down.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer did okay this morning. He stopped after the bowl moved as it got lighter. He was okay once I put it on the blanket. Lexi I think buried her nose in the food she wanted it so bad. So interesting how different they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just noticed that you've posted about teary eyes. I saw a woman on Facebook post pictures of her poodle with tear stains and a week after giving coconut oil the tear stains had gone, so might be worth a try xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Coconut oil is a wonderful thing.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've no tear stains then Ruth :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> You've no tear stains then Ruth :laugh::laugh:


Definitely not!! Lovely shiney hair too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I need to take it my hairs like wire wool xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Have given then coconut oils before and that didn't seem to help with the teary eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

